# How to get out of Las Vegas without getting hassled



## LeeevinKansas (Mar 26, 2010)

Recently when I was in Las Vegas, It was the first time I was there. And being a noob, I was told by the residents that the only way you could get out of Las Vegas, was by way of the Interstates, that there we no backroads that led out of town, like state highways. So I ended up paying 180$ to get back to Kansas for a bus ticket. 
But with the aid of google earth and some other websites, Ive compiled some solutions for the lost hitchhiker on how to successfully get out of Las Vegas without getting hassled by the damn cops there.

1. If you were like me, you might be looking at your atlas thinking how the fuck can I get to I-70 in Utah if I dont go down I-15 NE out of Las Vegas?

Lemme tell you, catching a ride on the onramp at I-15 on the very NE side of Las Vegas, is next to impossible. I stood there for 3 days with no luck, no sleep. And the cops bitched at me 4x. I got ran off by a gas station owner down the road, and I was distraught. 

But alas here is a solution that was right under my nose.

Go find E Craig Rd. Its the first intersection S of I-15 on N Lamb Road. GO East on Craig Road until you come to Las Vegas Blvd. Follow Las Vegas Blvd NE out and away from Las Vegas. FOr awhile it swings out and away from I-15 and then comes back and runs parallel to I-15 before crossing North under I-15 and taking you out into the desert. Now at this point, dont go out there unless you got a lot of water. Because theres 1 town along the way called Ute. The roads sorta criss cross alot so you prolly needa stop and ask a local. BUt this is the ONLY road that heads NE to Utah. Eventually it stop at the Rest stop thats by the Utah/Nevada line. From there I bet youd have alot better luck getting a ride to Salt Lake City or I-70 (which goes to Denver). 

2. If your also like me, you might have gotten stuck in Las Vegas while trying to get to Sacramento. SO heres another option to get to Sacramento, but I warn you, it goes a loooooong ways with lots of mountains. 

Take 160 E out of Las Vegas (Its on the SW side of town). Goto Pahrump. Take 372 E which becomes 178. Take 178 to Shoshone AIrport and go North on 127. Take 127 to Death Valley Junction. Go West on 190. Goto 395 by Owens Lake. Its a long fuckin way. Go north on 395 to Bishop. Take N Sierra HIghway (395) West and go to Topaz south of Topaz Lake. Its extremely far and the road twists and winds this way and that. Just stay on 395 until you get there. You dont wanna get lost out here. North of Topaz a little ways you needa go West on 89. Go to Mt. Bullion and go North on 89 again. Go to Brannan Springs, and go West on 88/89. Go north by taking a right on Luther Pass Rd/89. Follow Luther Pass Rd/89 to Highway 50. Go west on highway 50 to Sacramento. 

From Sacramento to US 101 (Redwoods) :

Go west on 16, then west on 20 (state highways). Follow 20 until you get to US 101. Go North on US 101 and enjoy life


----------



## Poking Victim (May 19, 2010)

To go South out of Las Vegas, take the bus South past Henderson to Railroad Pass. 1/4 mile after the casino is the Highway 93/95 Junction. The 95 will take you to Needles (good East-West catchout), the 93 will take you to Kingman.


----------

